# Tasogare Otome x Amnesia



## Wesley (May 8, 2010)

> A young woman, by some strange occurrence, was left to die alone in the former building of the Academy for Sincere Teachings. Mysteriously, there is one person who can see her in ghost form: Niiya Teiichi, a freshman. Now they both seek to find out the reasoning behind her death, and what could have caused it.


----------



## MrCinos (May 8, 2010)

I read it recently. One of the latest added ongoing manga on the list.

And Maybe is a good artist  It was interesting to see and read his non-hentai work.


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (May 8, 2010)

I gave a try and i find it very interesting


----------



## Nightwish (May 8, 2010)

Maybe does a lot of hentai work. 



Oh and good manga, finally getting some scans now.


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 8, 2010)

Read the oneshots a while ago (almost a year ago). Although I don't consider them oneshots so as far as I'm concerned it's currently up to 4 chapters. 

I sure hope we get a new chapter at least once a month. 

There was a 4 month gap between the first two chapters (One shots) and another 4 months when the series officially got under way.


----------



## Nightwish (May 8, 2010)

If any are interested, here is where you can find the raws 

And after reading the raws, I ponder if Yuko can be killed or get pregnant. 

Also


*Spoiler*: __ 



Another ghost?


----------



## Wesley (May 9, 2010)

I didn't know he was an H-Artist, but I'm not surprised.  This reminds me of Spice and Wolf so much and Koume Keito is also an H-Artist.  Imo, they should just give H up altogether if this is the quality work they're going to produce.

How many chapters are out currently?


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 16, 2010)

Scan for Ch.5 (or Ch.3 if you don't count the first two oneshot releases) is now out.


----------



## Wesley (May 16, 2010)

Yuko doesn't have anything else other than Teichi, so it's understandable that she'd be jealous.  Though it's great that she's not taking it out on Oko.  Assuming she can anyway.  They've implied that she can't really do anything unless someone believes she can.  Possibly the only thing keeping her from being tormenting is the fact that Teichi hasn't confided in Oko about Yuko.


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 16, 2010)

I'm seeing a pattern here. A old story/mystery springs up either directly or indirectly related to Yuuko and Teiichi/Yuuko let it play out so it loses it's power over people. As long as you believe the incident occurred and everyone came out okay then it's all good xDD


----------



## Nightwish (May 16, 2010)

I wouldn't want to get a ghost jealous.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (May 16, 2010)

I like this series, it has good humor with the mystery/macabre. I like that Yuuko wasn't embarassed at having her naked skin viewed but totally didn't want him to see her skeleton. I too felt the same as her at the resolution of chapter 4 (or chapter 2 ). That between the two friends everything was just hidden again. But it might not turn out so badly after all. So far Okonogi is proving to be rather dense. Trying to save the one she went to seek help from to solve her own ghostly problem just a short while ago. 

Series reminds me very slightly of Kiben Gakuha, Yotsuya Senpai no Kaidan. The pretending something is supernatural in order to deal with something mundane. Although in this case one of the parties involved is actually supernatural...Or is she? The whole thing about her telling Niiya she's just an imagination was a unique focus.


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 22, 2010)

Ch.6 (or 4 depending on whether you count the first two release) is out.


----------



## Nightwish (May 22, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



He already let the conversation get into his head.


----------



## Wesley (May 22, 2010)

Sexy legs, sexy armpits.  I love this manga (and summer uniforms).


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 22, 2010)

Didn't expect so much doubt to creep up in his mind so quickly.


----------



## Nightwish (May 23, 2010)

Kira Yamato said:


> Didn't expect so much doubt to creep up in his mind so quickly.



I seriously don't like how quickly it happen. 


A chick he doesn't know comes out the blue, implants a few things in his head, he starts doubting Yuuko right away. I thought he was more level headed than this.


----------



## Wesley (May 23, 2010)

More surprising is how his doubts weren't relieved at all by the end of the chapter.  In fact, they were probably exasperated.  The start of a long term plot perhaps?


----------



## notme (May 23, 2010)

I really like this manga so far.  

Yuuko is awesome.  "I'll never let go of you again..." was .

I was also a little pissed that he could doubt her so easily though.  Listening to some random chick rather than thinking about his own personal experiences was dumb.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (May 23, 2010)

When that girl first showed up and started talking I thought she might have been a ghost as well.  But that's not the case, seems like she may have gotten hurt by one in the past. 

While believing in the words of a stranger seems silly it also does make sense considering the situation Teiichi is in. Yuuko is a ghost, something living people really don't know anything about. It is hard to believe in the unknown. All Teiichi has to go on is her words and these creepy rumors all over the place. It is no wonder that he is filled with doubt. We get to see Yuuko's misgivings and how she cares about him, but he doesn't witness those private moments.


----------



## Wesley (May 24, 2010)

Yakushi Kabuto said:


> When that girl first showed up and started talking I thought she might have been a ghost as well.  But that's not the case, seems like she may have gotten hurt by one in the past.



I believe it was hinted at that the new girl might be a ghost or a god or something along those lines.  What Oko read from that book regarding the sacred site the school was built on.


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 30, 2010)

Scan for ch.7 (Ch.5) is now out.


----------



## Spica (May 30, 2010)

I really liked this manga, but the ecchi scenes are too stupid.


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 30, 2010)

I just feel sorry for Yuuko, and at least we now know the connection between her and Kirie. I wonder which is Yuuko's true form?


----------



## Nightwish (May 30, 2010)

Leave Yuuko alone, she just wants to be with Teiichi. 



Spica said:


> I really liked this manga, but the ecchi scenes are too stupid.



Well, he is a hentai artist.



Flawed Perfection said:


> I just feel sorry for Yuuko, and at least we now know the connection between her and Kirie. I wonder which is Yuuko's true form?



I say that the form she's in now, isn't her real form. I just think Kirie have the mind set that all ghost are like this (for some reason), and sees them like this because that's how she feels about them in general.

She just did the same with Teiichi, implanting things in his mind about ghosts in general , playing with the little doubts he already had in Yuuko.


----------



## Wesley (May 30, 2010)

Sneezes are great for breaking the tension.  

Teichi's as vunerable to the power of suggestion as anyone else.  Funny since he'd been using that up til now and should have a better understanding of Yuuko's nature in regards to people.  It's not like when he first met her he thought he was going to meet a beautiful, flirtatious girl.  The fact he didn't think he knew what to expect should mean more to him than a couple of scary words from a girl he'd just met.


----------



## notme (May 30, 2010)

Spica said:


> I really liked this manga, but the ecchi scenes are too stupid.


Why are they stupid?  Everything that Yuuko has done makes sense within the story.  Yuuko has never met anyone who has seen her as anything other than a monster.  She has not had anything to be embarrassed about for the past 50 years so sometimes she forgets what her appearance can do to Teiichi.  

This also means that Yuuko, for the first time in a long while, can see someone react to her in some way other than horror.  Of course she would enjoy that, and her flirting with Teiichi is no doubt at least partly a result of that.

I think Yuuko's actions are perfectly in line with the setup of the story.  That's the complete opposite of "stupid."

And as for the chapter covers...  Well, yeah, the author is a hentai artist. 

And finally.  Yuuko is hot, shut up.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (May 31, 2010)

I didn't notice that the rain was on Yuuko before. Does that mean that people could sorta see her outline if it rains? So far new girl is dislikable, but considering how she sees Yuuko it makes sense. I wonder if Teichi in return can influence her vision into seeing Yuuko as beautiful. Oh wouldn't it be fabulous if this were like a certain visual novel by the name of Saya No Uta?


----------



## Wesley (May 31, 2010)

Yakushi Kabuto said:


> I didn't notice that the rain was on Yuuko before. Does that mean that people could sorta see her outline if it rains? So far new girl is dislikable, but considering how she sees Yuuko it makes sense. I wonder if Teichi in return can influence her vision into seeing Yuuko as beautiful. Oh wouldn't it be fabulous if this were like a certain visual novel by the name of Saya No Uta?



She also wears real clothes and besides being extremely sexy, she doesn't seem to have any special powers.  People's perceptions of her are what seem to matter.  What she looks like or whether they notice that she's there at all.

She probably even left footprints while out in the rain.


----------



## notme (Jun 8, 2010)

Chapter 6 is out.

Metalica Metaluca Ch. 4


*Spoiler*: __ 



"I'll help you anytime!"  *Runs away*

Yuuko should make her life a living hell just for the fun of it.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 8, 2010)

Well, we now know that Yuuko isn't that particular entity that spirited away people. But I wonder if that spirit at the end of the chapter is related to Yuuko's demise? 

And Teiichi finally got a real up close view of Yuuko's body


----------



## Nightwish (Jun 8, 2010)

I want to see your body now. 


And that ghost thing at the end.


----------



## Wesley (Jun 8, 2010)

It's sad that she didn't die instantly.  She must have been down there for awhile, alone, just waiting to die.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Jun 8, 2010)

It is still so adorable that Yuuko gets all flustered at just the idea of Teiichi seeing her bones. And I laughed at how Kirie kept running away even though she spoke of protecing Teiichi. Here's hoping Yuuko plays a major roll in saving Kirie from whatever so that her viewpoint gets fixed.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 15, 2010)

Scan for ch.7 (9) is out. 

Nice development.


----------



## Kirito (Jun 15, 2010)

I need scans.

I mean, the story's getting good.

Oh, and I'm certain that Yuuko x Teiichi won't happen.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 15, 2010)

jasper222 said:


> I need scans.
> 
> I mean, the story's getting good.
> 
> Oh, and I'm certain that Yuuko x Teiichi won't happen.



Don't let the fact that one of them is no longer living discourage you


----------



## Kirito (Jun 15, 2010)

Flawed Perfection said:


> Don't let the fact that one of them is no longer living discourage you



Have you seen My Lovely Ghost Kana?


----------



## Nightwish (Jun 15, 2010)

Lovely chapter, I need moar.

More members to the club, good to see Kirie getting with the program.



jasper222 said:


> I need scans.
> Oh, and I'm certain that Yuuko x Teiichi won't happen.



Listen to Kira Flawed



jasper222 said:


> Have you seen My Lovely Ghost Kana?



This ended well for a ghost story, didn't it?


----------



## Kirito (Jun 15, 2010)

Nightwish said:


> This ended well for a ghost story, didn't it?



Hmm, I felt that it was a little lonely.



Or it's just me.


----------



## Nightwish (Jun 15, 2010)

jasper222 said:


> Hmm, I felt that it was a little lonely.
> 
> 
> 
> Or it's just me.



"Let's Live On Together" 

I'm not sure how that can be perceive as loneliness, but hey, we're all different. 

Maybe you were just sadden because it had ended.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Jun 15, 2010)

It was a sweet little bit to see another ghost who isn't malevolent at work. Kirie joins the club as expected, I wonder what other personalities might show up witht he group. :3


----------



## Wesley (Jun 15, 2010)

Yakushi Kabuto said:


> It was a sweet little bit to see another ghost who isn't malevolent at work. Kirie joins the club as expected, I wonder what other personalities might show up witht he group. :3



I'm not really sure if there was another ghost.  The nurse was probably just reminded of what happened and Yuuko's presence manifested itself on the towel, which was wet and had been used by her.  Later on when she told Teichi about what happened, she thought she saw the boy where Yuuko was sitting.


----------



## Nightwish (Jun 15, 2010)

After checking out chapter 13, the author isn't just great in the ecchi department alone.



He's great in the horror department also.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 20, 2010)

Scan for ch.8(10) is now out.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Jun 20, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _thoughts on chapter 10_ 



Kiyomi made a pretty good scary face. D: Since the stories so far haven't been supernatural outside of Yuuko I'm inclined towards thinking this is mundane as well. Like talking of how Kiyomi and Nao dying under the tree before being a death of a relationship or something.





Wesley said:


> I'm not really sure if there was another ghost.  The nurse was probably just reminded of what happened and Yuuko's presence manifested itself on the towel, which was wet and had been used by her.  Later on when she told Teichi about what happened, she thought she saw the boy where Yuuko was sitting.


Now that you say that it does make sense. I thought it was an actual ghost mostly because Teiichi was talkinga about it like that. But then I just remembered he was explaining it to someone who didn't know about Yuuko so it had to tell it that way.


Nightwish said:


> After checking out chapter 13, the author isn't just great in the ecchi department alone.


Do not want.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 20, 2010)

The facial expression on the final page said it all. :S


----------



## Wesley (Jun 21, 2010)

Funny how living girls are scarier than our a resident ghost.


----------



## Reincarnation (Jun 21, 2010)

This is a good series. hope it doesnt get canceled or anything.

Anybody have links to ch 13 ???


----------



## Nightwish (Jun 21, 2010)

Reincarnation said:


> This is a good series. hope it doesnt get canceled or anything.
> 
> Anybody have links to ch 13 ???



Chinese viewing online.

or you can download it off an IRC.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 26, 2010)

Scan for ch.11 is out


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Jun 26, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Even though it was a rumor I'm somewhat glad that there's more to it. That it wasn't just two friends who died because they couldn't see each other. But that they had bad lives as well. Wait, I shouldn't feel glad about that. D: Since Nao had that creepy smile the previous chapter it isn't much of a surprise that she was the one who believed. With that said, Kiyomi continues to have some scary faces!


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 26, 2010)

Wow, so Nao might be the one whose actually possessed, which makes things even more confusing.

And why does a ghost need help climbing a tree?


----------



## Nightwish (Jun 26, 2010)

Never ask a ghost about her weight, where are  your manners Tellchi.


----------



## Wesley (Jun 26, 2010)

The girls aren't possessed.  They're just acting weird because of their situation and their being teenage girls.  And Nao actually believes the story, which is why she was able to see Youko.  It's why she was smirking.

I would also visit school if it meant seeing Youko.  Actually, school isn't a bad place when you don't have faculty and students roaming around.  It's big and open.  If you had freedom of movement, it'd be fun to wander around with someone.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 9, 2010)

Scan for ch.12 is out now.


----------



## Wesley (Jul 9, 2010)

So the Sakura story was an alter version of another story.  I wonder if the original has anything to do with Yuuko?

You know what I'm curious about?  If Yuuko can be heard over the phone.  She's the club president.  It should probably be possible for anyone to talk with her provided that they believed that there was actually a number to call and that people believed that there was someone on the other end.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 9, 2010)

Once again Yuuko ended up saving the day. And I wonder if Kirie's yuri side has awoken? She still seems extremely bothered about two girls possibly having a relationship with one another.


----------



## Nightwish (Jul 9, 2010)

Flawed Perfection said:


> Once again Yuuko ended up saving the day. And I wonder if Kirie's yuri side has awoken? She still seems extremely bothered about two girls possibly having a relationship with one another.



She's extremely bothered by everything. XD


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Jul 10, 2010)

Nao was really rotten. Bringing in a girl who did nothing wrong to her just to satisfy her loneliness and resentment at her old friend. She didn't deserve to have an understanding new friend. It seemed Yuuko felt a bit of that sadness of seperation because someday Teiichi will have to leave too.  


Wesley said:


> You know what I'm curious about?  If Yuuko can be heard over the phone.  She's the club president.  It should probably be possible for anyone to talk with her provided that they believed that there was actually a number to call and that people believed that there was someone on the other end.


Yeah, I too assume it would be possible. I think most people have some sort of impression of what a person would be like before they even meet them. 


Nightwish said:


> She's extremely bothered by everything. XD


And I'm bothered by how she wanted to let the two girls do whatever. Which might have meant killing themselves. >.>;


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 22, 2010)

Scan for ch.13-13.5 is now out.


----------



## Nightwish (Jul 22, 2010)

Aww, Yuuko just wants to be touch. 

That evil spirit still give me the creeps. >_<



lmao at the special, they can pass as good traps.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 22, 2010)

We had to have our cast assemble at school due to Yuuko being bound there, so a club summer camp scenario was probably the best bet.

Whenever I see Kirie being frightened, I can understand why a person might want to tease her in a playful manner  

And perhaps Okonogi is becoming more aware of Yuuko, afterall, she did split the cards for 5 people xD


The special was rather cute...and also an excuse to get Niiya to dawn a school girl uniform


----------



## Wesley (Jul 22, 2010)

Wesley said:


> You know what I'm curious about?  If Yuuko can be heard over the phone.  She's the club president.  It should probably be possible for anyone to talk with her provided that they believed that there was actually a number to call and that people believed that there was someone on the other end.



Imagine my disappointment when I learned it wasn't actually her on the phone.

He's definiently neglecting her.  He could at least visit.  Put in a couple hours every other day.  It's not like he's got anything else to do (nothing could be better than spending time with Yuuko.)

And Yuuko uses the toilet?  Really?  Have we ever seen her eat?


----------



## Kirito (Jul 22, 2010)

I believe that the evil spirit is a spiritual and corporeal manifestation of Yuuko's frustrations and negative energies. That or it's another victim.


----------



## Wesley (Jul 22, 2010)

jasper222 said:


> I believe that the evil spirit is a spiritual and corporeal manifestation of Yuuko's frustrations and negative energies. That or it's another victim.



Yeah, Yuuko is a very charming and pleasant person.  It'd make sense that the jealousy, loneliness, and pain of her existence would go somewhere else.  Also, it'd remain true that there's only Yuuko in the school and no other ghosts.


----------



## notme (Jul 22, 2010)

Wesley said:


> Imagine my disappointment when I learned it wasn't actually her on the phone.
> 
> He's definiently neglecting her.  He could at least visit.  Put in a couple hours every other day.  It's not like he's got anything else to do (nothing could be better than spending time with Yuuko.)


^^^This.^^^

Teiichi better get his act together.  It's obvious from his reaction to the phone call that he wanted to talk to Yuuko, so why the hell isn't he going to see her (and when he gets there he basically ignores her...)?

School might be closed, even locked, but when you have a ghost that can open doors/windows for you there is no problem getting inside...  

He should stop being such a dumbass and visit her over the break.


----------



## Wesley (Jul 22, 2010)

notme said:


> ^^^This.^^^
> 
> Teiichi better get his act together.  It's obvious from his reaction to the phone call that he wanted to talk to Yuuko, so why the hell isn't he going to see her (and when he gets there he basically ignores her...)?
> 
> ...



Schools are rarely totally closed during the summer.  It's not like they lock the place down and board up the windows.  There's always some extra stuff going on, like sports and such.  Especially in Japan, I don't think summer breaks last all that long over there, so it's probably a simple thing to visit.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Jul 22, 2010)

The nervousness Kirie showed when mentioning her grandmother and her role with the school makes me curious. I womder if the rest of Yuuko's family know anything more about what may have happened to her. At any rate, I feel sorry for lonely Yuuko as well. Stuck are alone in a big empty school. Already horribly enough that she can't interact with other people. Now she has a taste of it only for him to not duck by to see how she's doing at all. And if I'm reading her words currectly she wants Kirie to touch her.  The extra was strangely cute.


----------



## Wesley (Jul 23, 2010)

Yuuko was also disappointed when Teichi didn't tell them where the Club President was at.


----------



## notme (Jul 23, 2010)

I think Teiichi should stop calling Yuuko a ghost and tell everyone that he has a guardian angel to protect him.  That way if people start to see Yuuko they will see something good (an angel) and not a scary ghost, and if he says it enough to believe it she might be able to go with him outside of the school.


----------



## Corran (Aug 1, 2010)

Chapter 12 online


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 1, 2010)

^I wonder why they removed the link on the scantlator page? A page was missing? 

Or is it some inside joke, we're missing?


----------



## Nightwish (Aug 1, 2010)

Come back again tomorrow?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 1, 2010)

Yeah, that chapter was quite eerie, especially the scene with the door opening in the classroom where the rest of the characters were sleeping in. And I guess we have our answers if there was any doubt on whether Kirie liked Teiichi 

As for the theory on Yuuko's death, it sounds plausible and reasonable given what they've found, but if this series has thought us anything, it's that we never take anything at face value.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Aug 1, 2010)

It is still so strange to see a ghost dressing up for things like the cold. It is one of those things I wonder about. I know other people's preceptions affect how they see her. But does she in turn get affected by what she thinks. Does she feel the cold because she believes she should? 

Funny how a curse could work like a self-fulfilling prophecy. Try to avoid what may happen and you may end doing something foolish and screwing things up yourself. ;3 Anyway, if Yuuko was a willing sacrifice I don't see why her skeleton would have had a broken leg.


----------



## Nightwish (Aug 1, 2010)

Is the chapter uploaded on MF the one with missing pages?


Oh well, on to chapter 13.


----------



## Suzuku (Aug 1, 2010)

Fuck, why'd they have to end it right there? So after reading this chapter I've come off with the impression that that "dark Yuuko" is the embodiment of all the hate and grudges Yuuko holds for what she went through during the event 60 years ago, and the reason Teiichi doesn't see it/isn't bothered by it is because Yuuko has grown an attachment to him and sees him as the only person who was ever kind to her and actually saw her for what she was. In that sense, she really is hunting Teiichi. 

On an off note, I found it amusing that we got confirmation that Kirie really does like Teiichi this chapter. I lol'd when she was thinking about why she wasn't good enough for Teiichi to "do it" with.


----------



## Corran (Aug 11, 2010)

Chapter 13 online

I beat Kira again


----------



## Nightwish (Aug 12, 2010)

Pg.27 


I knew it was coming but it still creeps me out.


----------



## notme (Aug 12, 2010)

Niiya continues to be an idiot.  His half-assed feelings are really hurting Yuuko and he doesn't even realize it.  The dumbass doesn't appreciate what he has...


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Aug 12, 2010)

Female changing room scenes are one of those things that baffles me everytime I see them. They always have girls asking to touch each other or comparing sizes and I don't ever remember that in my schools. xD But whatever, what am I doing picking at something in a fantasy. 

As for the mystery of that horrible apparition what you all have been saying about it being a part of Yuuko seems more and more likely. At the same time I kind of hope it followed an unpredictable path. Like it being a manifestation of someone else's mind.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 30, 2010)

Scan for ch.16 is now out.


----------



## Nightwish (Aug 30, 2010)

Stubbing your toe is serious business, that really hurts. 

Also, Kirie can "gtfo" again!


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 30, 2010)

I figured Kirie was one grade above Niiya, but had no idea Okonagi was as well :S

Tasogare Otome x Amnesia Volume 3 Extras


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Aug 31, 2010)

I like the extra page where Yuuko's making the different funny faces. The start of the chapter was cute, the stag beetle part reminds me of when I bought my bf a frog. ^^;; Even though Niiya does vaguely irritate me sometimes I hope he shows up and Yuuko can say what is going on.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 4, 2010)

Scan for ch.17 is now out.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Sep 4, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Ahhh, this chapter felt far too short. Wonder what Reiko had done and it seems that she saw Yuuko as she was considering there was no crazy shot of her looking different. As for the manga explaining it as Yuuko's shadow it seems it is something to help us dive deeper into her past. So that someday she will manage to be rid of that resentment and whatever she is hiding. I just wonder if that will happen after her shadow manages to do something horrible. No bad ends for the little stories so far, but none of those involved a real supernatural element that Yuuko cannot control.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 4, 2010)

That felt like a rather short chapter. I wonder what wish that shadow wants granted and why that girl can see Yuuki?


----------



## Nightwish (Sep 4, 2010)

16 pages. 

And more mysterious...


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 23, 2010)

Scan for ch.18 is out now.


----------



## Nightwish (Oct 23, 2010)

Killer Yamato said:


> Scan for ch.18 is out now.



Access Denied. 

Damn this college internet! Apparently the link leads to spyware and my school internet defense system  is blocking me from it. 

Thought I had myself an early birthday gift.


----------



## Wesley (Oct 23, 2010)

There are worse things than playing a prank on someone after being bullied by them.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 23, 2010)

Yuuko of all people saying it's impossible for a person to die and come back as a ghost doesn't sound so convincing...

Well, I can understand the reason for Yuuko to want revenge against Reiko, but an eye for an eye tactic rarely works out well. And it's difficult having sympathy for either girl in this case.




Nightwish said:


> Access Denied.
> 
> Damn this college internet! Apparently the link leads to spyware and my school internet defense system  is blocking me from it.
> 
> Thought I had myself an early birthday gift.



DDL


----------



## Wesley (Oct 23, 2010)

The only thing that really bothered me about L. Yuuko were her crazy mannerisms.  If she were simply angry about what had been done to her, that would have been one thing, but the personal enjoyment she seems to be getting out of it, that's something else.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Oct 23, 2010)

I also get the feeling that things won't end up going so well. But I also don't know if ghost Yuuko would really want to step in to prevent whatever may happen considering the other Yuuko did say she would stop. Maybe our ghost Yuuko will end up saving someone after something bad happens. I wonder why Reiko started the rumors in the first place. Feels like that guy could be the reason. People do often do things out of jealousy.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 30, 2010)

Second half of Ch.18 has been released. I guess that's why the previous release was only 16 pages


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Nov 30, 2010)

Heh, I can't believe the guy got tricked into letting people know he knew about Kirishima. Especially when it was started by a physical assault. xD But wow, I knew the grew was screwy but to tell the guy to injure himself. At least now I could hope that he won't continue having feelings for someone who messes with people like that. Yuuko's story is feeling a bit like one of those multiple personality cases where horrible things happen and only one facade of them knows about it.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 30, 2010)

I can't believe that girl got away with her plan. I guess the impact is lessened because the blame was put upon someone whose already dead. But I can't help but feel that's going to have a huge effect on Yuuko who is already dealing with her 'other self'.


----------



## Nightwish (Nov 30, 2010)

Killer Yamato said:


> Second half of Ch.18 has been released. I guess that's why the previous release was only 16 pages



I'm just calling it chapter 16, just got back from looking at the just released chapter 18 Chinese  scans and come in here seeing this had me thinking it was already  released in English. 

The author needs to get back on his P's & Q's. Chapter 18 was just terrible, never seen anything like that. He probably  was going to miss the deadline, and just said fuck it and turned it in like that.


----------



## Blackmasta (Dec 15, 2010)

Looks to me like shadow Yuuko is in charge now since I doubt the one we know would ever try to hurt Teiichi. Gonna be interesting to see how this turns out.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 15, 2010)

Poor Niiya doesn't know what's going on. I'm guessing after pushing Niiya off the staircase, Yuuko probably couldn't bare the guilt (even if she wasn't the one in control of her actions)

The mystery deepens even further.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Dec 18, 2010)

So grabby the Yuuko of early this chapter, looks like Kanoe really might be onto something with what she has hypothesized. After having been pushed down the stairs it is pretty brave of the two to go where Yuuko could be once again.


----------



## Blackmasta (Jan 1, 2011)

That was a nice chapter. I wonder if things are gonna go in the "My lovely ghost Kana" direction with them having lots of happy ghost sex now.


----------



## Lupin (Jan 1, 2011)

Ack. Shadow Yuuko was only in sketch, What a disappointment. But it's a pretty sweet ending though.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 1, 2011)

What was up with the rough sketches this chapter?

Great chapter with Niiya confessing his feelings to Yuuko. Now let's see where this series goes from here on out.


----------



## Lupin (Jan 2, 2011)

Awesome. I'll read it once I get on the computer.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Jan 3, 2011)

Would have been nice to see clearer shadow Yuuko, and it looks like not really any progress was made in Yuuko remembering more of her past. Or at least form what shadow Yuuko said about withholding memories. But at least it looks like Yuuko and Teiichi are closer now. ;3


----------



## Kirito (Feb 21, 2011)

Is this the chapter where they gain a new friend and make a haunted house of some sort?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 21, 2011)

Seems more like a chapter that decides to give the main characters a break and let the side characters have a bit time to shine as well as to deepen their friendship.


----------



## Gene (Feb 22, 2011)

I don't know why, but all of a sudden when I read this I'm imagining Sakamoto Maaya voicing Kirie. And it's pretty awesome.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Feb 22, 2011)

Nishikawa seems like the strange one to me. Maybe she's just being jealous because her friend is more interested in the supernatural. But I am still at least a bit suspicious. I did like the little cosplay sessions Yuuko had this chapter. Thumbs up for the mummy look. xD


----------



## Kirito (Mar 12, 2011)

wow Kirie looks like .... YUUKO


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 12, 2011)

jasper222 said:


> wow Kirie looks like .... YUUKO



This times a million. I didn't even realize that until this chapter.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Mar 12, 2011)

I didn't realize that either. And clearly Teiichi prefers Yuuko for her bust.  I did wish that Yuuko had actually overheard what he said about her.


----------



## Goom (Mar 12, 2011)

This manga makes me sad since you know any love for yuuko is going to end bad in the end =/...


----------



## Nightwish (Mar 12, 2011)

Guess I'm the only who isn't surprise that Kirie looks exactly like Yuuko, if you give her the same hair style. 

Kirie just lacks  the boobs and the long hair.



Moogoogaipan said:


> This manga makes me sad since you know any love for yuuko is going to end bad in the end =/...



Just hope for a Itoshi no Kana  end.


----------



## noobthemusical (Mar 13, 2011)

I just started reading today and caught up. Great manga. I'm a sucker for romance, but I was there was more horror.

Also I haven't read Itoshi no Kana but I'm gonna assume a ghost girl goes real in the end?


----------



## Blackmasta (Mar 13, 2011)

Nope but they still have a happy end.


----------



## noobthemusical (Mar 14, 2011)

How's it end I'm too lazy to wiki but am now interested.


----------



## Blackmasta (Mar 14, 2011)

It was nothing special. They just drink lots of beer and have lots of happy ghost sex. And it ends. Honestly the last chapter could've been any of the chapters before it and you would never know lol.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Apr 17, 2011)

lol, the face Yuuko had in the haunted house was beautiful. Too bad she made it so they didn't get any thrills. The picture was oddly cute. You can see him all blushing and standing kind of awkward where she's pressed up against him. xD And then things got down to the series material and I'm still rather suspicious of that Kirishima girl.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 17, 2011)

The date at the festival was cute but must have looked creepy for anyone else who couldn't see Yuuko


----------



## Goom (Apr 17, 2011)

Poor guy, everyone must thinks hes a hardcore loner now, going to haunted houses and taking pictures by himself


----------



## Raven Rider (Apr 28, 2011)

Its a small price to pay to be with a girl who he doesn't have to worry about impregnating.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 28, 2011)

Raven Rider said:


> Its a small price to pay to be with a girl who *he doesn't have to worry about impregnating*.




I'm suddenly reminded of the manga series My Lovely Ghost Kana


----------



## Raven Rider (Apr 28, 2011)

Kira Yamato said:


> I'm suddenly reminded of the manga series My Lovely Ghost Kana



Whats this series I'm hearing. Sounds fun to me. '33


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 28, 2011)

Raven Rider said:


> Whats this series I'm hearing. Sounds fun to me. '33



That would be this series:

Ch.36


----------



## Raven Rider (Apr 28, 2011)

Oh yea I forgot about that one, I thought it was something new.


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 14, 2011)

Hmmh...Kirishima sure has it out for "Yuuko" amd Ghost stories in general. Something tells me that this arc is going to get even more twisted.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (May 14, 2011)

This is the kind of thing that I assume will just end up biting Kirishima in the behind later on. Besides, I don't know how making people believe that Akahito is around would result in killing any ghost stories instead of making them more alive in their minds. Kirie wearing the wig worked out really well considering one of the previous chapters all about that.


----------



## Random Member (Jun 21, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



This month has been full of that damn hair cutting cliche. My only solace is that the girls in question can work the short hair, but still...

I'm half-expecting Kirishima to join the club. Kind of goes against her character, but she's changed, I guess.


----------



## Gene (Jun 21, 2011)

Shit got freaky at the end with talks of sacrifices.


----------



## Random Member (Jun 21, 2011)

^Yeah.

Almost everyone in this school is turning out to be some kind of fucked up.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 21, 2011)

I was all in the belief she got what was coming to her until the box cutter made an appearance :S

Well, it was great the everything was settled in the end.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Jun 22, 2011)

Wrapped up very nicely with the real Yuuko stepping up even though what Kirishima set up did get to her. And yeah, hair cut bonanza lately, not just in anime/manga either! With people at the school like that I wouldn't be surprised if something horrible really did happen in Yuuko's past on purpose.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 5, 2011)

How rare we'd get a chapter without our two main characters, well, Yuuko in one random panel doesn't count. xDD

I should have known the story wouldn't take a serious turn. At least it gave Momoe some of the spotlight.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Jul 6, 2011)

Forgetful people all around the start of the chapter. Although the real reason behind the story explains it all. I didn't think Kirie would be the sort to pass on a story like that. Although she should have been crowned as the next president instead.  And it explained the strange look Nao gave them.


----------



## Nightwish (Jul 6, 2011)

The lack of  Yuuko this chapter disappoints me.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 16, 2011)

Bare legs are fine but stockings/tights have their own special appeal 
This latest mystery is kind of interesting but I do wonder if it's essentially the 6th mystery (rather than the 13th step it's actually a window that leads to a hidden space)


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Aug 17, 2011)

Heh, so they make fun of Teiichi for being a legs man but then Mihara comes along. I thought there was something about the sunlight because of the distinct shadow. But I couldn't figure out what exactly that would have meant.


----------



## Random Member (Sep 13, 2011)

Yuuko's mood makes me think what Kirie mentioned last chapter about the curse is true. Guess we'll see soon with only one school mystery left. I have some hopes for the one taking place now considering who it's featuring.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 13, 2011)

Kirie's grandmother seems to be hiding something huge. I wonder when we'll get some information as to what it may be?


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Sep 14, 2011)

Leggy almost felt and made a real ghost of herself.  That part of the story had a cute conclusion. Only to more serious matters and the oddness of what Yukio's life, not just death, might have included. Here's to me wondering if it would all end up with Yukio killing off her love herself. As vaguely horror as this is I doubt that'll happen.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 4, 2011)

If Yuuko has accepted her shadow then does that mean her memories have finally been restored? And I wonder what wish does she have to carry out...


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Nov 6, 2011)

Oh my, been awhile, my memory is such that I barely remember the previous chapter already. Heh, after finding the owner of them legs it doesn't look like Mihara has it easy.  But ah, so Yuuko's wish, eh? I doubt it is as simple as looking for revenge, or at least not the sort you'd think from a ghost.


----------



## Random Member (Nov 22, 2011)

Series is supposed to be getting an important announcement next issue.


----------



## Kirito (Nov 22, 2011)

AFAIK this series already ended. So does this mean we're getting a sequel?


----------



## Random Member (Nov 22, 2011)

The series hasn't ended yet.


----------



## Kirito (Nov 22, 2011)

What? I thought it already ended in Japan and we're just getting late scans.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Nov 27, 2011)

I'm running a bit behind on some series, finally read 28.  Dang, Kirie's so what line about Yuuko crying sounded pretty cold. But she does have a point in them both trying to uncover the past. It is just the way she does it seems more traumatic than anything. But what was with that last page, argh!


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 28, 2011)

Niiya was 0-2 when it comes to having a girl cry on him. I wonder what Yuuko and Kirie have been doing those last few days? Well, more so Yuuko, because the chapter already pointed out that Yuuko hadn't come back and her former self that we've known all this time might never come back, most likely due to her finally uncovering her past. Kirie, on the other hand...


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Dec 17, 2011)

Woah, that bloody colored page. Quite different from what we were witness to in the special itself! xD


----------



## Random Member (Dec 20, 2011)

Random Member said:


> Series is supposed to be getting an important announcement next issue.



Turned out to be an .


----------



## illmatic (Dec 20, 2011)

neat. I waas not expecting this.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 20, 2012)

I do tend to enjoy these parts of the storyline where they show the same story but from different character perspectives. I'm sure the mangaka was using that issue with that pair to draw parallels between them and Niiya/Yuuko. Yuuko is lonely and Niiya in the end doesn't have to actively seek out her past but just be there for her since she's lonely. 

Although, unlike the former's relationship, Yuuko x Niiya really doesn't have much of a long-term future given that one of them isn't even alive.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Jan 22, 2012)

They know how to sell the incoming anime well. xD The black painting sure was creepy, a relief to see the finished product from Okiura was a far more peaceful one. I was hoping he was grasp her hand so that made me smile. But naturally the next chapter ended on a down note.


----------



## Kirito (Feb 26, 2012)

What? Yuuko's granddaughter was running around after all?


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Feb 26, 2012)

Another warm bit between the two lovebirds.  Here's hoping Yuuko's sister gives us some insight as to what is going on.


----------



## Random Member (Apr 1, 2012)

Yukariko seems to have been going out of her way to help her sister move on but I'm wondering why she can only see Shadow Yuuko in the first place. The impression I got this chapter was that they were on good terms when Yuuko was alive.


----------



## Zabuza (Apr 1, 2012)

The lead female character is so pek pek I love her


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 1, 2012)

And so the old building will be demolished. I'm assuming if they plan to find any solid clues concerning Yuko's past they need to move quickly.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Apr 3, 2012)

Lol, talk about a defenseless ghost, catching a cold of all things that could happen. I imagine her sister sees that malevolent side with no great surprise because she might know something about the circumstances of Yuuko's end.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 17, 2012)

Yuuko has too much fun with Teiichi some times. I didn't even realize he was that short.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Apr 20, 2012)

I didn't think about their height different until I saw them next to each other in the second anime episode. So fun seeing this following that. And even though she insisted on doing it she still ended up flustered. Who knew she would have real weight to her. xD But even with that light material it couldn't all be cheery. Even with ribbing about Teiichi growing taller is the reminder that Yuuko is stuck as she is.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Jun 13, 2012)

Only six mysteries, eh? Pretty much assures that the seventh has to do with Yuuko. I wonder if it was something that lead to her death from trying to investigate it.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jun 26, 2012)

Okonogi is as gullible as ever I see.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Jun 30, 2012)

lol yeah, Teiichi lucked out with Okonogi being the one to find him. If it were anyone else a whole new rumor will be spreading, this time about him. xD


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Jul 31, 2012)

The extra was some fun, I've seen the issue of seeing faces from nothing a lot, I do it all the time. In a setting where there's suspicions of the supernatural all over the place it is probably even easier to trick the mind into believing. The picture at the end was cute. xD;

As for chapter 35, 
*Spoiler*: __ 



it does seem like it could be matching up with the anime some. In the thought that Yuuko combining with her shadow self could happen and that it could result in her leaving.


----------



## Random Member (Aug 1, 2012)

^Should that happen, 
*Spoiler*: __ 



I hope the author manages to handle Yuuko's fate in a way that's more satisfying as a conclusion. Whether she stays or doesn't, I just hope that what comes after Yuuko's accepting her shadow and the subsequent consequences doesn't mirror the anime in execution.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Sep 1, 2012)

The snuggle was nice, but it was  also Yuuko trying to say her goodbye just in case. Looks like we really are creeping out way to the end of the mystery.


----------



## TylerDurden (Oct 17, 2012)

a great chapter...i liked how Teiichi wasn't forced inside Yuuko's body throughout the revelation of the past...like how he was in the anime version (which was annoying and really ruined the mood)...and the author's intricate resolution also seems more preferable here...i hope the OVA in November will animate this part (that would be beautiful!!!) but i doubt that though....


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Oct 23, 2012)

How sad it was to see Yuuko talk about superstitions being too old-fashioned for their village knowing what would happen next. Another one of those chapters with sketchy panels, but I guess it worked with the mood.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Nov 19, 2012)

Such cruel villagers, saying their sick mother deserved it. >.>; Even though Yukariko blames herself and said that last time I feel like maybe she tried to sacrifice herself first but failed.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jan 19, 2013)

Ch. 39 is out now.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Feb 28, 2013)

Ch. 40 is out now.


----------



## Wesley (Mar 16, 2013)

Hey, this may seem like an odd question...but someone somewhere mentioned that Yuuko has that time of the month.  It may have been mentioned in the omake chapter where Teichi was forced to dress like a girl and encountered Yuuko in the restroom.

Tsukishima got up and attempts to strike Ichigo

I assume there's another part, because it said "to be continued" unlike the "Shower of Fresh Blood" omake.  Anyone have any idea?


----------



## Suzuku (Mar 16, 2013)

This is still ongoing? I thought it ended.


----------



## Wesley (Mar 17, 2013)

I don't think there will be any calming a ghost down after that kind of betrayal.


----------



## Wesley (May 1, 2013)

There's still hope.  Just as a ghost's existence is something unreal, a god's existence is something from the same cloth.  If Yuuko isn't the god itself by this point, maybe it can be appealed to grant her wish?


----------



## Wesley (May 2, 2013)

I don't really care.  She murdered and betrayed Yuuko.  She should burn for that.  Say whatever you want about suffering for 60 years.  She still moved on, had a family, became the leading director for an entire school.  She hasn't exactly wallowed in her own misery.  She's lead a long, prosperous life, yet when Yuuko feared for her she turned around and killed her.  Yuuko wanted to protect her and she killed her for it.  Otherwise Yuuko would have been able t get out of dodge without becoming a human sacrifice.

Basically Teichi has no where to go from here.  It's all about the tramp of a sister.


----------



## rajin (May 26, 2013)

*Tasogare Otome x Amnesia 44 Raw *
*Nnoitra claimed that wasn't the case *


----------



## Wesley (Jun 26, 2013)

@ 44; all I can think is what were those two girls doing alone in that room?


----------



## Linkofone (Jun 27, 2013)

Wait ... its ending? Awww. 

FML. :/


----------



## rajin (Jun 27, 2013)

*44 english 
**slay them all*
*
*
*1 epilogue left*


----------



## Linkofone (Jun 27, 2013)

Yep, this song was definitely playing when I was reading it.


----------



## Wesley (Jul 10, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 



So he died?  That's depressing.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 10, 2013)

Figures that they would show all of the characters that have made an appearance in that series at some point or another in the finale. So, it was essentially a happy ending. I wonder what the epilogue will bring?


----------



## Wesley (Jul 10, 2013)

Probably nonsense that glosses over the fact that Yuuko killed him.


----------



## Linkofone (Jul 10, 2013)

Hated half of the story was "Rumors"


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 25, 2013)

Epilogue Part 2 is out. 

And so it comes to and end...


----------



## Linkofone (Nov 8, 2013)

Wait ... it said vol 10 comes out 11/22 ... so more? maybe? :33


----------



## Morglay (Nov 8, 2013)

Wait what? Is she going to kill him? Or have sex with him? Or both?


----------



## Punk Zebra (May 31, 2014)

Just finished reading the last 5 chapters after putting it on hold for awhile and all I got to say is that this has become one of my all time favorites. Yuukooo!!!

I still can't believe that Yuuko was subjected to such a disgusting fate by the local villagers and especially by her little sister. If I was Yuuko I would have never forgiven her for what she had done. Whats really sad though is that even though they sacrificed her to the mountain hill god, people still continued to perish from the land making her death in vain.

The author has done a fine job with all the characters...never hated any of them which is a first for me. I hope in the authors future workings(if he has any)that he will use Yuuko's design again(love her character)




Dusk Maiden of Amnesia 10/10


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Apr 17, 2015)

Spent the past few days reading this...and man am I glad I did. Such a cute story (albeit it pretty dark at times lol).

Based on the description, I assumed this series was going to have a very serious tone throughout...and I was pleasantly surprised to find that there was a decent amount of comedy + cute moments + fanservice lol. Cool concept of unraveling Yuuko's past through the 7 School Mysteries. 

Momoe kinda bugged me, but she had good intentions at least. Sadly for her, she never had a chance to get with Teiichi lol.

Kirie...ie, runner up best-girl. Cute, short haired tomboyish chick...what's not to love? I'm glad she was able to help resolve Yuuko + her grandmother's falling out. All she ever wanted was to see her grandmother happy...and the paranormal club was able to achieve that in the end.

Yuuko besto-girl for sure, my God. Who wouldn't want a ghost girlfriend like that lol. Her backstory was quite sad (village dying of plague, sister betraying her, being lonely for 60+ years), but Teiichi managed to pull her out of that depression and ultimately saved her. I am so very glad this had a happy ending and didn't have Yuuko just disappearing after being able to forgive her sister...I will always prefer a sappy fucking ending over any True End bullshit (Fate has kinda scarred me when it comes to stuff like that). Once the new rumors about Yuuko started, I knew it was Teiichi that started them up again. Luckily his plan worked out, and she was able to manifest into the real world yet again 

Well, not exactly sure how the rest of their lives will work...but I am quite happy that those two love each other and can be with each other forever.

Great read...wish there was more though


----------



## Punk Zebra (Apr 17, 2015)

SkitZoFrenic said:


> Spent the past few days reading this...and man am I glad I did. Such a cute story (albeit it pretty dark at times lol).
> 
> Based on the description, I assumed this series was going to have a very serious tone throughout...and I was pleasantly surprised to find that there was a decent amount of comedy + cute moments + fanservice lol. Cool concept of unraveling Yuuko's past through the 7 School Mysteries.
> 
> ...



I feel you. This manga is great but, I will say that no more was needed........ everything worked out well in the end and if I can remember he married her(not sure). In his new manga the heroine looks almost like Yuuko.
Chapter 43


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Apr 17, 2015)

Yeah, it ended well...doesn't mean I like seeing a good thing end 

Also, yeah, been looking into more of Maybe's mainstream works (I'm uhh...more familiar with his hentai works than actual manga lol). I'll be sure to give that one a shot.


----------

